# landing em?



## groundpounder (Sep 23, 2009)

im a big fan of landing the geese in my spread then i pull up and shoot them, sometimes i land multiple flocks... i get my limit pretty easy this way.
anyone else use this method?
BTW i love the site keep it up.


----------



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

well i wouldnt mind letting a small flock of 3-7 geese land if there is others in the air looking to come your way however if your just waiting for them to circle a couple times then land it gives them more chances to see flaws in the set up or concealment but thats probably only in late season if its in early season let em land and take em out boys! :sniper: :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

groundpounder said:


> im a big fan of landing the geese in my spread then i pull up and shoot them, sometimes i land multiple flocks... i get my limit pretty easy this way.
> anyone else use this method?
> BTW i love the site keep it up.


Don't be sporting or anything. uke:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Sure seems to be a lot of new trolls registering from the same IP address.

If it smells like bait....leave it alone. :thumb:


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

groundpounder said:


> im a big fan of landing the geese in my spread then i pull up and shoot them, sometimes i land multiple flocks... i get my limit pretty easy this way.
> anyone else use this method?


I wont let them get that close. Anything inside 90 yards, wether it's trying to decoy or not, Is getting shot at. :lol:


----------



## Sean Ehmke (Jan 4, 2006)

I take my kids with me to hunt and if I can get a flock or two to come in and land then the looks on their faces is priceless. In regards to being a sport, to me this is making sure that I can garantee a perfect shot and not shotting out of my comfirt zone. Just don't like to see them flying off and dying elsewhere. And maybe sometimes it's just nice to know you have a spread that is good enough to land them. I'd say keep it up. :thumb:

Sean


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

only way to do it, in the early season you can get 2 shots off before they take off too! :rollin: oke:


----------



## team.mother.flockers (Sep 11, 2009)

If they want to land then let them land. Especially if there is another flock coming in shortly behind. Plus it is kinda cool to listen to them growl at eachother and honk at the next flock coming in. Lets you hear some goosey noises to mix into the calling sequence.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I'll let them land if they want to then jump them and shoot after they get off the ground a bit. I wont "ground pound" them because it seems less sporting and is hard on decoys. Actually shooting at birds that are jumping and turning away from you is probably a better shot anyway. You get better penetration shooting under the birds feathers rather than through them.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

ARKANSAS..... 
Since when did we start turkey hunting in the decoys! :wink:


----------



## Neck Collar (Sep 19, 2006)

Of Course you gotta let them land!

Then you just let them walk until you get three or four of them to line their heads up just perfect for ya

Then... :sniper:


----------



## fubar (Mar 10, 2008)

how else would you sort throught the birds to find bling?


----------



## ReeceCampbell (Sep 23, 2009)

fubar said:


> how else would you sort throught the birds to find bling?


Thats how I got my last one uke:


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

I don't see why you wouldn't want to let them land. If you are going to bust the roost, you might as well make sure they are all back.....


----------

